# Soil pH survey



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you guys please use this map and post the soil pH for the region in which you find the most morels consistently. . .I'm trying to see how accurate it is/ideal soil pH.

http://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov/App/WebSoilSurvey.aspx

You use it by zooming into your area with the magnifying glass with a + (selects a rectangular area, so don't just click)

Then define your "AOI" with the red rectangle icon on the toolbar.

Then click "Soil data explorer", a subtoolbar will pop up above the map, click soil reports, now a new list will appear on the left, select chemical properties, chemical soil properties, include minor soils, view soil report.

The map will now display soil types, and scrolling down will give detailed info about the soil types (including PH).

Posting this to Ohio and Georgia for different lattitude samplings.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

The soil ph in my area is 6.5 here in Marion County, Arkansas.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

sorry, if you click on the image it blows it up


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks alot guys! The more data points, the better.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

In my second best spot it says the ph is 6.4 to 8.4


----------

